# bildwechsel bei onclick



## FLO @zbach (18. Dezember 2003)

ich weiß, das klingt ziemlich einfach, aber ich kriegs nicht hin.. ich hab 2 verschiedene bilder (1.gif und 0.gif), die an zb 8 stellen zufällig angeordnet werden sollen (zb. 00101011). wenn man nun auf eine zahl klickt, soll sie mit dem anderen bild getauscht werden, also an diese stelle kommt halt die andere ziffer.. das ganze soll ne mutation darstellen, wo man selbst mutiert.

danke für schnelle antworten,


Bulla bulla,


FLO.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

das mit der mutation hab ich zwar nicht verstanden, aber was du wolltest sollte so gehen:


```
<html>
<head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
    function change(s){
        var file = s.src.substring(s.src.length-5,s.src.length);
        if(file=='0.gif'){
            s.src='1.gif';
        }else{
            s.src='0.gif';
        }
    }
    </script>
</head>
<body>
<img src="0.gif" name="1" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="2" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="3" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="4" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="5" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="6" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="7" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="8" onClick="change(this)">
</body>
</html>
```


bye


----------



## FLO @zbach (19. Dezember 2003)

goil, das klappt! danke kann man da jetze noch einbauen, dsas am anfang zufällige bilder angezeigt werden, also nich nur nullen? aber sonst reicht das auch schon echt super


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FLO @zbach _
> *goil, das klappt! danke kann man da jetze noch einbauen, dsas am anfang zufällige bilder angezeigt werden, also nich nur nullen? aber sonst reicht das auch schon echt super *


Natürlich geht das  - dachte du hättest das schon gehabt...

```
<html>
<head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
    function change(s){
        var file = s.src.substring(s.src.length-5,s.src.length);
        if(file=='0.gif'){
            s.src='1.gif';
        }else{
            s.src='0.gif';
        }
    }
    
    function random(){
      for(var i=0; i<8; i++){
        document.images[i].src = Math.round(Math.random())+".gif";
      }
    }
    
    </script>
</head>
<body onload="random()">
<img src="0.gif" name="1" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="2" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="3" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="4" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="5" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="6" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="7" onClick="change(this)">
<img src="0.gif" name="8" onClick="change(this)">

<input type="text" id="test">
</body>
</html>
```

bye


----------

